# GT Team RTS ´93 Neuaufbau



## DanielGT (3. Juni 2021)

Moin!
Ich habe einen 93er Team RTS Rahmen ergattert.
Sollte aufgearbeitet werden und mit neuen Decals an die Wand. Das war der ursprüngliche Plan.

Nach kurzer Zeit überlegte ich, welche Teile ich für einen Neuaufbau benötige. Die meisten Infos habe ich, dank http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/v/Manufacturer+Archive/GT/Catalogues/ gefunden.

Allerdings fand ich da kein 93er Team RTS sondern nur das von 94. Waren die wohl sehr unterschiedlich?

Ich fragte mich, was für Lenker und Sattelstützen 93 und 94 beim Team RTS verbaut wurden?

Fragte ins Forum: "Hat jemand Infomaterial zum 93er Team RTS, find in 93 nur RTS 1,2,...?"

Eine Antwort, die folgende:


----------



## stephank1301 (15. Juni 2021)

Ich kann Dir leider keine Infos geben aber beim Aufbau bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (18. Juni 2021)

UPDATE: Es wird neu aufgebaut!!!


----------



## DanielGT (18. Juni 2021)

Wie alles begann:


----------



## DanielGT (18. Juni 2021)

In dem Zustand kam der Rahmen bei mir an.
Leicht angelaufen, 2,3, kleinere Kratzer, minimal Steinschlag, kein Chainsuck, keine Risse.
Stattdessen Mavic- und GT-Team-Aufkleber.


----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

Beginn der Poliererei am Hauptrahmen mit ako Hochglanz-Politur.


----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

Hauptrahmen komplett poliert


----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau nochmal schön mit Nevr Dull.


----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

Zwischenzeitlich sind XTR-900 Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kurbeln und STI eingetroffen.


----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

Schwarz glänzender Syncros-Vorbau, schwarzer GT-Lenker und schwarze Patent-Sattelstütze mit Seatback sind im Anmarsch.


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Juni 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau nochmal schön mit Nevr Dull.


Da ist die Politur aber noch drauf.  
Hoffe ich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Da ist die Politur aber noch drauf.
> Hoffe ich.....


Ja, genau richtig.


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Juni 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Ja, genau richtig.


Sehr schön. 
Und jetzt hör auf zu Polieren, Fußball fängt gleich an, da ist Daumen drücken angesagt!  🤣


----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

Auf der Wunschliste, noch nicht gefunden:
Mavic M230 oder M231
XTR 900 Naben und Kassette
Tioga Ahead-Set (evtl. gefunden)
Vetta TT Vanadium oder Titanium
Wer davon etwas zu angemessenen Preisen beisteuern kann und möchte, gerne mailen!!!


----------



## DanielGT (19. Juni 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Und jetzt hör auf zu Polieren, Fußball fängt gleich an, da ist Daumen drücken angesagt!  🤣


Die Daumen sind schon platt poliert!!!


----------



## DanielGT (20. Juni 2021)

So, Nevr Dull ist runter.
Als nächstes wird der Sitz der Decals fotografiert, gemessen und notiert.


----------



## DanielGT (20. Juni 2021)

Nach Nevr Dull.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (22. Juni 2021)

Naked!!!


----------



## DanielGT (22. Juni 2021)

Wunschliste AKTUALISIERT, noch nicht gefunden:

XTR 900 Hinterradnabe, Schnellspanner, Kassette und Kette
Vetta TT Vanadium oder Titanium

Wer davon etwas zu angemessenen Preisen beisteuern kann und möchte, gerne mailen!!!


----------



## DanielGT (23. Juni 2021)

So,

mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand!


----------



## DanielGT (23. Juni 2021)

Reaktionelle Änderungen vorbehalten!


----------



## DanielGT (23. Juni 2021)

Start mit Luster Laces...


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Juni 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Nach Nevr Dull.


Dat wird mit Sicherheit ein sehr gutes Ergebnis!


----------



## DanielGT (23. Juni 2021)




----------



## esp262 (29. Juni 2021)

👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## DanielGT (29. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich nur wüßte, wie ich diese Lager raus bekomme...
Hat das einer schon mal gemacht???


----------



## esp262 (29. Juni 2021)

Jau

Von der anderen Seite am innen Ring mein ich

meine waren ja komplett durch, ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich den rausgekriegt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (29. Juni 2021)

Sieht das nur so aus oder ist zwischen den beiden jeweiligen parralelen Lagern ein Steg im Rocker?


----------



## DanielGT (3. Juli 2021)

Freudige Nachricht heute auf dem AB: Eine Werkstatt hat die Lager raus bekommen.
Auf die Freude hin wurde erstmal wieder poliert!


----------



## DanielGT (7. Juli 2021)

Am genialsten ist Ako Hochglanz-Politur mit nem Lappen verteilen, mit Luster Laces einpolieren und zum Schluss mit Watte den Rest wegpolieren!


----------



## DanielGT (7. Juli 2021)

😍


----------



## esp262 (7. Juli 2021)

Sehr schön


----------



## DanielGT (8. Juli 2021)

Der Hauptrahmen ist soweit poliert.
Ein, zwei Stellen sind immer noch nicht optimal geworden, nun überlege ich, diese noch mit 2.000er nass zu schleifen, dank des regen Austauschs mit @stephank1301.

Ihm erstmal an dieser Stelle schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen Tips!!! Echt klasse!


----------



## DanielGT (8. Juli 2021)

Währenddessen hat sich die Teilefront weiter verschoben, verschoben zuungunsten des Kontos aber zugunsten des RTS!

Zwischenzeitlich sind Mag21SL-Ti, GT-Lenker, XTR-Sattelstütze und -Naben, Mavic 230, Tioga-Ahead-Set, Onza Bar Ends und der Vetta-Sattel eingetrudelt.

TKKG-, äh XTR-, Kassette , GT Griffe, Tioga Pedale und Panaracer Reifen, Decals sowie ein Satz Spin-Wheels sind in der Post im Anmarsch.

Es fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Kette und die Bowdenzüge.


----------



## stephank1301 (9. Juli 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Ihm erstmal an dieser Stelle schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen Tips!!! Echt klasse!


Vielen Dank für die Blumen. 
Macht einfach Spaß, wenn man feststellt, dass man nicht der einzige Verrückte ist der viel Schweiß, € und Herzblut in sei Radl steckt.


----------



## DanielGT (14. Juli 2021)

Und wieder ein Stück weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (14. Juli 2021)

Und noch ein kleines Stück


----------



## DanielGT (22. Juli 2021)

Ein wichtiger Schritt: Die neuen Decals von Gil von Retrodecals sind gelandet!


----------



## DanielGT (28. Juli 2021)

Erster Schritt im Aufbau:
Einbau des Bremszughalters


----------



## DanielGT (28. Juli 2021)

Einpressen der Steuersatz-Schalen


----------



## DanielGT (29. Juli 2021)

Zusammenbau Cockpit


----------



## DanielGT (29. Juli 2021)

Hauptrahmen plus Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (29. Juli 2021)

Hoffentlich wird das was...


----------



## DanielGT (29. Juli 2021)

Wiedervereinigung


----------



## Emiln (30. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte noch eine GT Sattelstütze , wenn benötigt und der Durchmesser stimmt.


----------



## DanielGT (30. Juli 2021)

Emiln schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine GT Sattelstütze , wenn benötigt und der Durchmesser stimmt.


Hast PN


----------



## DanielGT (31. Juli 2021)

Gruppenfoto mit Gabel und Bremsen


----------



## DanielGT (29. August 2021)

Hochzeit!
Rahmen, Gabel, Räder, Sattel mit Stütze und Cockpit mit Steuersatz haben zueinander gefunden.
Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## esp262 (29. August 2021)

Die spins 😍


----------



## DanielGT (29. August 2021)

Jetzt mit Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kurbelgarnitur


----------



## DanielGT (29. August 2021)

Brauche mal euren Rat: Jetzt, wo als nächstes die Bowdenzüge und Hüllen angebaut werden sollen, überlege ich, wie ich die am besten kaufe. 4 Züge und die Hüllen dann als Meterware?


----------



## moitrich (30. August 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Brauche mal euren Rat: Jetzt, wo als nächstes die Bowdenzüge und Hüllen angebaut werden sollen, überlege ich, wie ich die am besten kaufe. 4 Züge und die Hüllen dann als Meterware?



Ich würde Nokon Perlen verbauen in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (30. August 2021)

moitrich schrieb:


> Ich würde Nokon Perlen verbauen in schwarz.


Ich möchte so original bleiben wie möglich.


----------



## DanielGT (30. August 2021)

Heute sind die Rahmendekore an der Reihe!
Made by Gil from Retrobike! Great job!


----------



## DanielGT (4. September 2021)

moitrich schrieb:


> Ich würde Nokon Perlen verbauen in schwarz.


Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## DanielGT (9. Februar 2022)

Es wird echt Zeit, dass aktuelle Fotos kommen.
Habe alles montiert.
Muss jetzt nur noch die Züge kürzen und dann zum Finale alles einstellen.


----------



## Preme (9. Februar 2022)

Sehr schön geworden. Mir hats tatsächlich ohne Decals noch ein Stück besser gefallen.


----------



## DanielGT (9. Februar 2022)

Preme schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden. Mir hats tatsächlich ohne Decals noch ein Stück besser gefallen.


Ich war auch nicht nur angetan.
Klar, sieht sehr gut aus.
Aber das pure frisch polierte Alu ohne alles fand ich genauso schön!


----------

